# Welche Browser unterstützt IFame



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren welche Browser inzwischen den iframe ohne Probleme darstellen können. Was macht man eigentlich für Browser die das nicht können?

MFG


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Warum willst du eigentlich einen IFrame bauen? Sowas macht doch kein mensch mehr. Arbeite lieber mit nem php include. Das kann absolut jeder Browser anzeigen  dafür brauchste allerdings php space aber den kriegt man ja überall hinterhergeworfen egal ob 4 free oder bezahlt. 

Wenn du kein PHP kannst... kannste dich bei mir melden dann kann ich dir den entsprechenden code gerne geben.


----------



## Sebastianus (17. Oktober 2004)

Tja, es gibt einfach Dinge, die man mit includes nicht lösen kann  - PHP ist kein Allerheilmittel! Aber im großen und ganzen verstehen alle BRowser IFrames - es gibt nur einige Parameter, wie z.B. transparaenz, die OPera unter anderem nicht interpretiert und nur im IE funktionieren!


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Naja PHP in verbindung mit MySQL und JS konnte bisher alles lösen was ich vor hatte.... und du willst mir doch net sagen das HTML sachen kann die PHP net lösen kann


----------



## Gumbo (17. Oktober 2004)

Natürlich kann PHP nicht als „Allerheilmittel“ angesehen werden. Jedoch gibt es viele Ansatzpunkte, bei denen die Verwendung von PHP geschickter ist als irgendeine „klassische“ Lösung.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2004)

Also PHp wäre auch nicht schlecht (kann ich auf dem Webspace anwenden. Ich möchte halt eine scrollbare Fläche in einer ansonsten starren Umgebung haben.
Nur ist das doch auch irgendwie blöd kaum ist der iframe etableiertt benutzt ihn keiner mehr.
@Gebot: Also mit PHP habe ich noch nicht soviel gemacht nur ein paar Testsachen, wäre also an dem code interessiert.

Ich denke mann kann nich irgendetwas als „Allheilmittel“ ansehen, deswegen rege ich mich auch immer über Leute auf die sagen nur das ist richtig und das nicht obwohl das einfach nicht stimmt (z.B. ist Mac oder PC besser, da gibt es auch so Leute die Ihren Mac aufs Blut verteidigen und ihre Argumente gegen PC´s stimmen einfach nicht mehr, beides hatt seine Berechtigung und verschiedene Vor- und Nachteile mann muß die beste Lösung für ein Problem finden und  sich manchmal auch eines besseren belehren lassen. So das mußte mal gesagt werden  )

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich sag ja nicht das PHP das einzig wahre ist ich sag nur das es bisher alles konnte was ich gebraucht hab und ich daher sehr viel von PHP halte 


DirtyWorld hast du icq oder so dann kömma das im icq machen das du deinen Code bekommst... geht glaub ich besser als hier im forum


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Oktober 2004)

Hab dir meine ICQ per PN zugeschickt.


----------



## wuz666 (18. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe was du machen willst, dann ist das hier sicher eine geschickte Lösung:

CSS:

#hauptfenster {
	position:absolute;
	left:229px;
	top:147px;
	width:700px;
	height:423px;
	background-color: #ffffff;
	padding-top:20px;
	padding-left:10px;
}


HTML:

<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>vorlage_edit</TITLE>
<LINK href="main.css" type=text/css rel=stylesheet>
</HEAD>

<BODY scroll="auto" >
<DIV ID="hauptfenster" style="overflow: auto;">
   Der Scrollbare inhalt kommt hierher
</DIV>
</BODY>

In der CSS Datei definierst du einfach, wie gross der Kasten sein soll, der scrollbar ist..

Wichtig ist dass im BODY tag scroll="auto" steht, sonst funktioniert es nicht
Hoffe es hat geholfen 
Wenn du noch hast, einfach posten 

mfg wuz


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
kenn mich jetzt nciht so gut in CSS aus aber ich definiere doch ein neues Fenster mit eienr absoluten Position oder?


----------



## wuz666 (18. Oktober 2004)

Mach einfach die zwei Dateien (die css Datei muss natürlich main.css heißen wenn du das mit paste / copy übernimmst und gib dem ganzen in der css Datei wo color steht eine andere Farbe...

Dann siehst du was der Rahmen macht 

Übrigens sieht man die scroll - Leiste nur, wenn sie auch benötigt wird..
Soll heißen, wenn zu wenig Text in dem Feld steht, gibt es auch keine Scrollbar - logisch oder? 

mfg wuz


----------



## Jantz (18. Oktober 2004)

Div ist mit Sicherheit die bessere Lösung als solche beschissenen Iframes (sorry)


----------



## itseit (21. Oktober 2004)

Bei IE wird erst ab 5.5 iframe unterstützt


----------



## denweng (7. Dezember 2004)

wasn Quatsch!

iframes werden vom IE ab Version 3 unterstützt, ob es da Fehldarstellungen gibt kann ich nicht sagen.
Da overflow zu css2 gehört wird das erst ab IE5.x unterstützt.
Bei den anderen Browsern dürfte es von der Kompatibilität kaum Unterschiede geben.

Natürlich ist in Hinblick auf die Zukunft das div die bessere Lösung, für eine Mainstream-Page ist der iframe aber vertäglicher, da hier mit älteren IE Versionen gerechnet werden muss.

Übersicht zur Browserkompatibilität:
http://www.afactor.net/toolbox/notes/HTML/info/browsersCompatability.html


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Dezember 2004)

Ja erst mal danke an alle. habe in letzter Zeit auch einiges über div gelessen werde da wohl einiges aufholen müßen da ich als das mit dem Div anfing mich einwenig dagegen gewehrt habe auch wenn das nicht so klug war und ich das eigentlich auch damals schon wußte   . Das mit dem Overflow bei CSS finde ich eine sehr gute Lösung und werde mal versuchen ob ich damit zurande komme.
Vielen Dank nochmal. Wer möchte kann natürlich weiter posten, wenns noch was wichtiges zu sagen gibt 

Viele Grüße


----------



## xxenon (8. Dezember 2004)

Also ich versuche eigentlich auch immer, wo ein scrollbarer Unterbereich unvermeidbar ist, mit Overflow-Layern zu arbeiten.

Allerdings finde ich es nervig, dass in den Dingern bei Mozilla-Browsern das Scrollrad der Mouse nicht seinen üblichen Zweck nicht erfüllt.

Würde mich echt mal interessieren woran das liegt ^^



MfG. xxenon


----------



## pxlArtizzt (23. Februar 2005)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allerdings finde ich es nervig, dass in den Dingern bei Mozilla-Browsern das Scrollrad der Mouse nicht seinen üblichen Zweck nicht erfüllt.
> 
> Würde mich echt mal interessieren woran das liegt ^^




Ja, also das mit dem nicht nutzbaren Scrollrad ist für mich ein tierisches Manko an den Overflow-Dingern... iFrames können dagegen schon mit nem Mausrad gesteuert werden. 
Und außerdem liegt das glaub ich nicht an den Browsern... Auch der IE versteht das mit dem Mausrad und Overflow-div's nicht...


----------



## hela (23. Februar 2005)

> ... Auch der IE versteht das mit dem Mausrad und Overflow-div's nicht...


Also bei mir tut es das!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (23. Februar 2005)

krass... hier auch?


----------



## hela (23. Februar 2005)

pxlArtizzt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> krass... hier auch?


Nein, dort nicht. Das ist aber auch kein DIV-Block, dem mit CSS die Scrollmöglichkeit gegeben wurde.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (23. Februar 2005)

omg, dann arbeite ich seit Jahren mit dem falschen Script *aaaargh* =)


----------

